
Optimizing for Size - unlit_spark
https://www.natano.net/blog/2019-12-19-compiler-opt-fun/
======
__s
Compiler optimizations are designed to optimize code humans write (or code
humans write code to generate)

The neat thing with this "optimize for size" thought experiment is that as an
executable you can bundle the decompressor, & use any compression format you
want. This has a lot of prior art:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executable_compression](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executable_compression)

In the table there's Crinkler, listed without any info. It's played a role in
the demoscene:
[https://in4k.github.io/wiki/crinkler](https://in4k.github.io/wiki/crinkler)

GCC could implement an executable compressor as part of its size optimization,
but it gets away from most of what GCC is. Unix philosophy, as they say

